# Farmtrac 545 will not start



## JoeFT545 (3 mo ago)

I'm having issues with a 2004 farmtrac 545 I can't seem to get it to start since it went dead on me I have cleaned all fuel lines and fuel tank replace fuel filters checked injection pump getting plenty of fuel enough to open injectors and still nothing I have even run a hot wire to both of the fuel solenoids on the injector pump to make sure my key switch was not bad and nothing I have recently took the radiator off and check the timing on the injection pump it appears to be still timed correctly I have taken valve cover off to make sure all valve were working properly and they are as far as I can see. Anyone got any more suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

R u saying u hung an injector OUTSIDE the engine and it’s popping the injector.??
If it’s popping the injector, u might need a compression test.??


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Does it smoke when trying to start ? if not , this indicates NO Fuel getting to the cylinders , have tried starting fluid ? This should point you in the right direction


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Sounds like injector pump problem .You know for sure there is enough pressure to fire the injector ?Give it a squirt of starter fluid if it fires, injector pump. If compression checks out .If it just quit running that would be my guess .Does it have oil in the injector pump? Some pumps need oil some don't.If it needs oil. Have you checked the oil level in the injector pump .Search injector pump problems .For a diesel just to stop running is a fuel problem .Timing gear in time gears not stripped .Sounds like it always when cranking .Has to be fuel delivery .


----------



## JoeFT545 (3 mo ago)

Always something said:


> Sounds like injector pump problem .You know for sure there is enough pressure to fire the injector ?Give it a squirt of starter fluid if it fires, injector pump. If compression checks out .If it just quit running that would be my guess .Does it have oil in the injector pump? Some pumps need oil some don't.If it needs oil. Have you checked the oil level in the injector pump .Search injector pump problems .For a diesel just to stop running is a fuel problem .Timing gear in time gears not stripped .Sounds like it always when cranking .Has to be fuel delivery .


I ruled out the injection pump and injectors by pulling the injectors out hooking them back up to the pump and turning it over all three injectors are spraying fuel therefore it is putting out around 6 to 8,000 PSI to open the injectors it does smoke when trying to fire with every indication of a fuel problem but I have cleaned all fuel lines and fuel tank to the injectors and injection pump since then I have also broke it down and it appears to still be time correctly with no signs of wear on the gears so I am out at a complete loss don't know what to do next.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That’s some good diagnosis..!!
I wish all my customers would do half the work u put in..
I’m thinking the only thing left is a compression test.??
I’ve seen those pump “implode”.. but if it’s popping the injectors, THAT kinda rules that out..
Btw.. the injectors open around 3-4000 psi..
I know it’s hard being a 3 cyl but can u notice any difference between cyls when your cranking.?(huffs)
I don’t like saying this but; have u tried to give it a snort of starting fluid.??
Or put a “heat source” in the intake.?
(Heat gun or hair dryer)
I don’t think that engine has glow plugs, does it.?


----------



## JoeFT545 (3 mo ago)

I have not tried a heat gun yet it does not have glow plugs but it is still roughly 85° here in Mississippi I have gave it a little boost with some starting fluid and I got a real severe engine knock out of it for a second so I didn't want to put too much or try it again I've never had much issue with this thing starting even in the winter months. I can hear the huffs from the intake in between cylinders. When I go to bleed the injectors there is a big difference between cylinder 3 and cylinder 1 and 2 when I crack number three injector the compression is much higher like it has a harder time spinning over but doesn't do that with 1 and 2 still have not figured that out


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Sever knock you have compression. Question is it equal in all cylinders.Are you saying that the pressure is higher when you crack the fuel line?Do you mean compression or fuel pressure? One thing We haven't asked is how many hours ? And is the oil diluted with fuel ?It is a diesel and low compression will cause it not to fire . If your getting a lock up knock on starter fluid, You should have good cylinder compression. I keep thinking it was running and it guit and keep coming back to that.That is what happened isn't it?
.And you have checked valve movement and timing marks .Have you removed the rocker arms to see if you have dropped a valve ? I don't think you would get starter fluid lock up if that we're the case. Checked coolant for fuel ?
Have you checked the pump timing .I know you checked the pump drive gears .

But the pump has to be in time as well .Say that the pump is firing late and all the fuel is going out the exhaust your exhaust ports would be wet with fuel after continuing to crank it over .But there would be no smoke because it isn't getting hot enough to burn the fuel .Or a blown head gasket compression straight into the coolant.Or gasket between 2 cylinders compression lose and fuel in the exhaust. If it was a 4 cylinder in might still fire .I don't know the injector pump it uses .And I think thepumpguysc would have much better knlodege of the internal makeupin of the pump . It has to be a compression or fuel problem .And you said you straight wired the fuel shutoff solenoid. So all that is left is
compression or injector pump timing .And the knock belive it or not is a good sign. That just reaffirms to me it is a fuel problem .I would suspect pump timing. if you have to just load it up with starter fluid to get it to fire compression.So to recap all vales are working and timing marks on pump line up .That all says the starter is turning the crank shaft .Which is turning the camshaft and that is turning the injector drive .So you have ruled out a broken crankshaft broken camshaft and drive gears .You really have done a good diagnoses .You narrowed it down to two things .Check compression through the fuel injector port .You'll need this type of compression tester.And someone to crank it over while you hold the tester tight against the port. If your running 150 psi or close compression is adequate.Which I suspect you have .Then you have pinpointed the injector pump as the problem .See if you can tell which injector pump it has.
Google how to check pump timing. That is how close you are to figuring it out .So keep at it


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Always something said:


> Sever knock you have compression. Question is it equal in all cylinders.Are you saying that the pressure is higher when you crack the fuel line?Do you mean compression or fuel pressure? One thing We haven't asked is how many hours ? And is the oil diluted with fuel ?It is a diesel and low compression will cause it not to fire . If your getting a lock up knock on starter fluid, You should have good cylinder compression. I keep thinking it was running and it guit and keep coming back to that.That is what happened isn't it?
> .And you have checked valve movement and timing marks .Have you removed the rocker arms to see if you have dropped a valve ? I don't think you would get starter fluid lock up if that we're the case. Checked coolant for fuel ?
> Have you checked the pump timing .I know you checked the pump drive gears .
> 
> ...


150 psi???

Anyhow, I think a tester for a diesel engine will be more useful.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

How about looking into the radiator to check for bubbles.. it might indicate a blown head gasket..
U CAN NOT use a compression tester for a GAS engine..
A diesel needs 300 psi MINIMUM to lite off compression ignition..
A gas tester only goes to 150-ish..& I’ve heard of stories of them blowing up when testing a diesel..
Harbor Freight sells a “master” compression kit for around 100.00.
They also sell a heat gun.. u might be able to pick one up for 20.00 w a coupon..
Good luck


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

When you had the valve cover and checked valve operation, did you actually check each cylinders valve clearance??.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Just guessing on the compression.If it is that high It would blow a fixed gage rated at 300 psi apart .So this one .At harbor freight


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That one is for checking pressure thru the glow plugs.. and doesn’t have the adapter for the injectors..
U have to get the “master” kit.. THAT ONE comes w all sorts of fancy adapters..


----------



## JoeFT545 (3 mo ago)

Always something said:


> Sever knock you have compression. Question is it equal in all cylinders.Are you saying that the pressure is higher when you crack the fuel line?Do you mean compression or fuel pressure? One thing We haven't asked is how many hours ? And is the oil diluted with fuel ?It is a diesel and low compression will cause it not to fire . If your getting a lock up knock on starter fluid, You should have good cylinder compression. I keep thinking it was running and it guit and keep coming back to that.That is what happened isn't it?
> .And you have checked valve movement and timing marks .Have you removed the rocker arms to see if you have dropped a valve ? I don't think you would get starter fluid lock up if that we're the case. Checked coolant for fuel ?
> Have you checked the pump timing .I know you checked the pump drive gears .
> 
> ...


I have checked all the valves they all seem to be opening and closing properly I have ordered a diesel compression tester off of Amazon waiting on it to come in I've only got 795 hours on this thing so I wouldn't think that I would have a broke ring this soon and when I crack cylinder 3 injector line to bleed it off the compression pressure increases. There's no fuel in the oil or anything other than coolant in the radiator which I have already removed at this point so I didn't check for bubbles.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

That's not a lot of hours .Hopefully compression will be good .


----------



## JoeFT545 (3 mo ago)

I finally got my compression tester tested all three cylinders cylinder one was about 50 psi cylinder two 75 PSI and cylinder 3 is 400 PSI has anyone ever seen ring break on two cylinders at the same time?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sure.. happens all the time..
Could be a blown head gasket or cracked head or badly misadjusted valves..


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Not sure about this machine but when I worked on Detroit Diesels , We had to test compression with the machine running , one cylinder at a time. Maybe study on this a bit to make sure this is real. If the machine was running fine before this issue popped up, I wouldn't think its a compression problem. Low compression is a gradual thing not something that happens overnight.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

No not me .They are always just wore out and lose seal . I am pretty sure sudden compression loss would be a head gasket blown between cylinders .Pull the head number every thing so you go back the same, inspect it all.Stright edge check the head and block .But first pull the push rods on one cylinder and run the compression test on the other .If it is a blown gasket between cylinders the compression will come up .It may not be full pressure but there will be a big increase.I wondered about head gasket ,when you said you could hear the cylinder sucking air .If the compression rings were broke you would be getting large amounts of blow by to the crank case .As well as fuel in the oil .if there is fuel in the oil smell the dip stick .You check the oil regularly have you noticed a increase on the dip stick?I Have run into rings that have not seated rings don't break as a rule ,on small engines. Cylinder scoring is caused by dirty. air or hard carbon deposits breaking free .By the time you get done You'll be telling me stuff .I had no clue diesel compression was so high until I read it here.Thrown rods oil in the water .water in the oil blow by excessive smoke .Lots of hours. I rebuild the engine .We had one so bad the piston was blowing oil out of the stack .Most diesels run for ever .


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

FYI.. it takes a minimum of 300psi to ignite the fuel that’s being injected..


----------

